# disc/belt sander, which one to buy ??



## indychips (Oct 4, 2012)

I found a used Delta 31-460 at a local pawn shop for $49.  After reading reviews on this sander, it appears that even at $49 it isn't a good sander.  My budget is only $50-$60, so I have to rely on Craigslist or pawn shops.  I did see where HF has a coupon for their disc/belt sander, only $54.99.  So whats better? A new HF model with warranty or a Delta from a pawn shop with horrible reviews and no warranty?

I plan on using this sander for squaring pen blanks and stopper blanks and other small projects.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  thanks


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm on my 2nd HF sander of this type. The first one lasted about 4 years. I consider them a disposable item and the quality isn't any better than the badly reviewed Delta for sure. It is a light duty sander only. But it gets the job done if I don't expect too much from it and a better one isn't in your budget.  If it were, I'd say look at a brand name 8". The disc table of both 6" you mention is weak, so be careful if you are expecting so get square results.

That said, you could always build a box to sit across your lathe ways and make it perpendicular to the spindle. Glue two pieces of MDF together, and drill and tap it to fit your spindle. Then turn it round and true it up so that it is flat. Stick on an adhesive backed sanding disc of the size you want and you have a disc sander. You could even cut a groove in the table for a miter gauge track.


----------



## joefrog (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a oscillating belt/spindle sander (converts to either) made by Ridgid that I absolutely adore.  I've had it for years, done LOTS of projects on it, and it's still as awesome as ever.  

Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander-EB4424 at The Home Depot


----------



## chuckw3 (Oct 4, 2012)

joefrog said:


> I have a oscillating belt/spindle sander (converts to either) made by Ridgid that I absolutely adore.  I've had it for years, done LOTS of projects on it, and it's still as awesome as ever.
> 
> Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander-EB4424 at The Home Depot



I recently purchased this same sander and I am having problems with it sanding square when using the belt. I have squared the table etc. but when sanding a blank  it always is off. any help???
Chuck


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a Ryobi Belt/Disc sander that I got from Jim (member), originally sold for $100 brand new. Great little machine for the money.

I'll be keeping it until I upgrade to a Grizzly.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 4, 2012)

This puppy has been running like gang busters in our shop for many many years.  Sure it caught on fire last year but considering how old it is, how much oil and other lubricating agents had built up on it, and the dry environment resulting in dried out switch wires I would say the fire was my fault.  Cleaned up fine and running perfect again.

People can say what they want about HF tools but the older ones seem to last forever.


----------



## joefrog (Oct 5, 2012)

chuckw3 said:


> joefrog said:
> 
> 
> > I have a oscillating belt/spindle sander (converts to either) made by Ridgid that I absolutely adore.  I've had it for years, done LOTS of projects on it, and it's still as awesome as ever.
> ...



I only use mine to get it close, since there is some wobble in the attached guide.  After that I use a reamer/trimmer.  

Before I bought the barrel trimmer, I used only that sander.  I would use a small accurate square, set that guide on the sander as tight as I could, then hold it in place while I sanded the blank.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 5, 2012)

This one is under $80 for the recondition one ... Not neccessarily a recommendation for the tool but I have ordered from the company and been happy...

Skil 3375-02 4-in x 36-in Belt-Disc Benchtop Sander


----------

